# 500 GB / 1 TB Desktop HDD ? Prices given



## PraKs (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi all,

I am looking for 500 GB / 1 TB HDD to use it internally in desktop.

Just checked market price.

Seagate
500 GB SATA Seagate - 3130 
500 GB SATA Seagate (7200 RPM) - 5600 
1 TB SATA Seagate - 5650 

Western Digital 500 GB @ 4150/-

From Above price I feel 1 TB SATA Seagate is best bet. But from lots of posts I found brand new Seagate is crashing a lot. 

How about warranty on Seagate & Western Digital ? 

Please suggest.


----------



## rohan5 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm looking forward to buying one as well...

seagate series 7200.11 seem to have all the issues regarding firmware....

the 7200.12 series seem to be faring much better...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110524

Seagate's warranty is top-notch. replaced my laptop hdd in 3-4 days.(my fault here, i dropped it ... and was using a cheap casing too; switched to transcend casing working fine for over 2 years) replaced it over-the-counter, no questions asked. 

Dunno much about western digital's warranty...  search the forums... some people have bore the brunt of wd's poor cust. care...

So far... Seagate 1 TB 7200.12 seems like a good bet to me.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 8, 2009)

Actually, I allready saw 2-3 cases where 7200.12 rpm seagates failing. But then again there are many reasons why a hard drive can fail. As of now WD green edition are much better choices and better off being safe since seagate is seeing issues 7200.11 rpm after a year's time.


----------



## anubisX (Apr 8, 2009)

My 1TB Seagate 7200.11 failed within 6 months.


----------



## lywyre (Apr 8, 2009)

Even the 7200.11 failure is not a hard failure, the firmware bricks the drive under certain conditions, which is irreversible. But the data can be recovered (takes time and costs). It is still a loss and has been fixed in 7200.12 which should be dependable, though it is too early to say. Recently, Seagate has reduced its warranty from 5 years to 3 years, which is a cause for concern. I dunno about WD's warranty though.


----------



## Vensanga (Apr 8, 2009)

I get the WD 500 for 2870 in february in Kolkata


----------



## PraKs (Apr 8, 2009)

1 TB Seagate is a good deal, but worried about failure. Cant loose such important data.

So Is this true now ?

WD -  Five Years Waranty
Seagate -  3 Years Waranty


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 8, 2009)

Only certain types of seagates have 3 years warranty- not all of them.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 8, 2009)

Seagate used 2 b the best a few yrs. back but now its performance has gone down. U can definitely consider WD if u want a 500 GB one.


----------



## PraKs (Apr 10, 2009)

Heard Seagate has taken out defective stocks of 500GB HDD

New stocks does not have any such probs.

can any one confirm ?


----------



## pimpom (Apr 10, 2009)

That's what I heard too. But there are probably stocks of the defective batch not returned by dealers and still circulating. So, unless you can verify the production batch, it may be a good idea to avoid buying Seagate 7200.11 drives for some time.

Pity really, I've always used Seagate for myself as well as for my clients. Luckily for me, the Seagate HDD lock-up epidemic happened at a time when I had not been involved in buying and supplying hardware for some time.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 10, 2009)

There's always a chance that bad batch is circulating around. Most probably they callbacked retail hard drives but OEM hard drives are different story. Distributors dont send OEMs pretty easily and companies try not to take it back, unless there's a huge fuss about it. Its cheaper to replace a hard drive rather than recalling defective products. 
Besides lets not forget its been a bit more than a year 7200.11 RPM drives were being sold but it was 3-4 months ago that they found it. But honestly in this day of age, its always good to keep a backup. Like I said, hard drives can fail for a moment. Till the time SSD becomes more feasible and NTFS issue is fixed, there's not much that can be done.


----------



## mail2die (Apr 13, 2009)

i got my WD 500 gb
in 2850 in mumbai


----------



## PraKs (Apr 15, 2009)

@mail2die

Is it WD Blue or Green Model ? Its SATA right ?


----------



## static_x (Apr 16, 2009)

bought WD Caviar Green WD10EADS 1 TB 32 mb buffer @5450/-


----------



## PraKs (Apr 18, 2009)

mail2die said:


> i got my WD 500 gb
> in 2850 in mumbai



Can you please give model no ?


----------



## PraKs (Apr 25, 2009)

can anyone tell me whats diff b/w WD Caviar Blue & Green HDD ?


----------



## PraKs (May 1, 2009)

No one knows difference b/w WD Caviar Blue & Green HDD


----------



## PraKs (May 1, 2009)

Here is a quick update,

Went to a BIG computer shop.

500 GB SATA Seagate - 7200.12 - 5 yrs Warranty - Rs 2990 
1 TB SATA Seagate - 7200.11 - 5 yrs Warranty - Rs 5460


500 GB SATA WD - No Stock
1 TB SATA WD - No Stock

Comment on WD Customer care - If your HDD stops working/crashes then call up WD Support, Courier guy comes home & picks up HDD & sends to Delhi, They might replace/repair & send back to your city. It takes around 15 days of time. 

Is this correct ?


----------



## popularbhaskar (May 1, 2009)

Any one aware of "western digital caviar black - 1 tb"- WD1001FALS price in bangalore / india?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 1, 2009)

PraKs said:


> Comment on WD Customer care - If your HDD stops working/crashes then call up WD Support, Courier guy comes home & picks up HDD & sends to Delhi, They might replace/repair & send back to your city. It takes around 15 days of time.


The HDD isn't supposed to crash in the first place. HDDs usually need an ULTRA HIGH level of reliability. They contain sensitive data which is often unretrievable when lost.

Does WD warranty have free and highly efficient data recovary mechanism for its customers ?


----------



## PraKs (May 2, 2009)

its Strange but no dealers have WD in stock.

Anyone has an Idea where to find WD in Bangalore ?


----------



## popularbhaskar (May 4, 2009)

Hmmm.. Check in computer warehouse.. they do arrange it for you but they dont have one ready. You can check on SP road. There is a dealer in SP road for the WD hdds.

I personally bought my hard drive 1TB cavior black at ebay and saved more than 1300 RS. 
I got the harddrive thats imported on April 2009 as well. Excellent


----------



## PraKs (May 5, 2009)

Thats nice.

Can you give seller's user name ?

computer warehouse does not have WD. Seems purely seagate dealers.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 5, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Does WD warranty have free and highly efficient data recovary mechanism for its customers ?


None of the Hard drive manufacturers provide that facility. They usually route the customers to 3rd party recovery options. 



> Comment on WD Customer care - If your HDD stops working/crashes then call up WD Support, Courier guy comes home & picks up HDD & sends to Delhi, They might replace/repair & send back to your city. It takes around 15 days of time.
> 
> Is this correct ?


100% correct. My 320GB WD HDD went bad within 6 months of usage. Generated an online RMA, got a call from GATI courier for collecting the HDD very next day, sent it for RMA & came back to me via courier within 6 working days flat. Mind you, Seagate doesn't offer this door-to-door pick up & drop facility unless you're in a remote location. This is something which WD & Hitachi provides. For Seagate, you'll manually have to take it to their service centre which is closest to you. In Mumbai, that would equate to Accel Frontline in Saki Naka, Andheri.


----------



## PraKs (May 5, 2009)

Great info Ethan_Hunt

WD is all about comfort too. I really liked it when they come home & pick up. Running to Seagate center will be big headache.

1Q

Once you got your WD HDD back after 6 days, was it brand new HDD ? Did they repair the same old HDD & sent you same piece ? or sent some other HDD with same capacity ?


----------



## PraKs (May 7, 2009)

@Ethan_Hunt

Please reply buddy


----------



## popularbhaskar (May 11, 2009)

search ebay for western digital caviar black. There is only one seller and he sells for 6490+shipping. use your coupon . you can see my past purchase as well.


----------

